# My new B12



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

Hey guys i just got my nissan and i did SOME stuff to it im gonna paint it flat black... The paint is worse then it looks in the pic... Tell me what you think...

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=18037179&imageID=125460829&Mytoken=20050607185849


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

lol i washed it and put the wheels on...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ever since that article in SCC, everyone wants a flat black car. Don't do it. Get a NICE color.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

noo lol its not because of that its because i dont want to get a paint job...i like that color i had a neon that color looked nice...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

DAMN 4x4! lol


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

welcome to the forums, dude....it's a long and bumpy road, but a satisfying one


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep it that color...


----------

